# Dog Booties



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this product. I've tried a few brands, too, and haven't been pleased. These are a great price and I will try them.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

minipoodlelover said:


> Thank you for sharing this product. I've tried a few brands, too, and haven't been pleased. These are a great price and I will try them.


I honestly think I tried every brand on the market and don't even want to think what I spent on dog boots over those 13 years......and as it turned out, the $2.00 booties were the ones that worked. My concern was the salt, and these did the trick and I didn't care if I lost one, as I bought a dozen.


----------



## Chells_Aura (Dec 7, 2012)

Bumping this post because it's winter again!

and I was going to ask for bootie suggestions.... so maybe other people will too  These look great! Can't wait to order some and try them out!


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

We use them & they work so well. You can't beat the price. They will wear out so get at least 2 sets. They will also make special orders. We ordered a 2 sets of longer ones (so they go above the hock) as we found the snowballs collect above where the smaller booties ended.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Are you using the Cordura or the fleece booties? Which of the fasteners?


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

In addition to the ones I originally posted which are really great and inexpensive, these look great too!!! I think someone on PF posted them.

https://www.neopaws.com/catalog/ezpawsbyneopaws-p-1963.html


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I used the Cordera with Velcro fasteners.


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

We use the same as liljaker.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for the answers. I'll order those today. It's been really cold here the past two days, down in the teens in the morning, with a dusting of snow on the ground. Jazz was groomed Tuesday and has that just-groomed skinny look, so I dug out her black fleece jacket for the early morning walks. It's a one-piece, easy-on, easy-off coat from Euro Dog. The large size fits well, it looks sleek, there's nothing to rub or bind, and Katja provides excellent customer service. After I order the booties, I'm going to order a second jacket, in red. (Style isn't everything, but it is something. :biggrin1: )


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

JudyD said:


> Thanks for the answers. I'll order those today. It's been really cold here the past two days, down in the teens in the morning, with a dusting of snow on the ground. Jazz was groomed Tuesday and has that just-groomed skinny look, so I dug out her black fleece jacket for the early morning walks. It's a one-piece, easy-on, easy-off coat from Euro Dog. The large size fits well, it looks sleek, there's nothing to rub or bind, and Katja provides excellent customer service. After I order the booties, I'm going to order a second jacket, in red. (Style isn't everything, but it is something. :biggrin1: )


Is it a Hurtta fleece? with the legs? Sunny has the fleece jacket only and well, you'd think I was torturing him when I even tried it on him (his breeder, now my friend, told me "she doesn't put clothes on her dogs" when I told her I got him a coat. And a "good luck with that" when I told her he may need it. Never found one that fit right for him and looked comfortable so never used one.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I think it is a Hurrta. It's one piece, with front legs. I put both legs in, and then hold Jazz's head down while I pull the turtleneck over it. She isn't crazy about having it put on, but she doesn't resist, and once it's on, she doesn't seem to notice it at all. It doesn't restrict her movement, there are no straps or buckles, so it doesn't bind or pull, and it covers her back, sides, and chest completely. Sizing is critical, though. I got a size too small to start with--I could get both legs in, or I could get one leg and her head in, but not everything at once. Katja, the owner, was very helpful with sizing (in fact, she even called me first), and exchanged the wrong one with no questions.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Actually, the fleece coat is HotterDog, not Hurtta brand. Here's the link.

Fleece Wear

Jazz is about 48 pounds and 25 inches, and the size large is a good fit for her.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Was wondering which ones did everyone get? The Cordura 330, 500, or 1000? Is the Velcro strap the velstretch brand fastener? Thanks


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

My babies said:


> Was wondering which ones did everyone get? The Cordura 330, 500, or 1000? Is the Velcro strap the velstretch brand fastener? Thanks


I got the 330's. They used to make different colors, black, red and beige and I have an assortment. I forgot I still had them...got sunny to model -- he did not want to. The only problem with fluffy legs is getting the fur inside and well, sunny has the "bells" (see they are wide) so a little harder but there is Velcro around the top. I would get whichever are the longest (tallest), but for the price they are great. I may look at the neopaws.com sock ones as they seem to come up higher and would be easier on his legs. I use them primarily for the salt on the sidewalks--that said, I never tried the 500 or 1000's.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

JudyD said:


> Actually, the fleece coat is HotterDog, not Hurtta brand. Here's the link.
> 
> Fleece Wear
> 
> Jazz is about 48 pounds and 25 inches, and the size large is a good fit for her.


Ever notice if you do a "Google search" for dog rainwear/coats with legs", etc. all the good ones seem to be from UK or Europe anyway? It seems the US has more "designey dog coats" rather than the functional, well fitting, well made ones. Several times I found great ones and price was good, but not available here.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm waiting for Jazz's to arrive in today's mail. I ordered red Cordura 330 with the Velstretch fasteners. We'll see if she'll let me put them on her without a struggle...


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Honestly, they are little little canvas boots with Velcro so would be soooooooooooooo easy to make, then you could make as high as you want. Key is getting the treated fabric and if I recall, you can order that on the site, too!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

liljaker said:


> Ever notice if you do a "Google search" for dog rainwear/coats with legs", etc. all the good ones seem to be from UK or Europe anyway? It seems the US has more "designey dog coats" rather than the functional, well fitting, well made ones. Several times I found great ones and price was good, but not available here.


Although the company is called Euro Dog, it's in Kansas. Maybe the majority of the products come from European countries? I can't tell from the website where Jazz's fleece jacket comes from.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Here's Jazz in her cold weather gear. She didn't seem to mind at all, but she does high-step with the booties on. I suppose they feel odd to her, but it looks like they'll keep ice balls away from the pads of her feet.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

How do you know what size to get? Is there a hard bottom (sole) ? I would like a bootie/shoe to protect her feet from broken glass - there seems to be a lot of it in my neighborhood lately


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Here is Lexi with her booties on from Dogbooties.com. They are right across the bridge and so I can pick them up and save on shipping.  She was in a lamb cut last winter and I agree that it takes some effort to get all the fluffy fur in and strapped tight. I really would like to find some kind that comes up a bit higher but haven't found anything yet.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Luce said:


> How do you know what size to get? Is there a hard bottom (sole) ? I would like a bootie/shoe to protect her feet from broken glass - there seems to be a lot of it in my neighborhood lately


On the website they have a sizing guide. You basically measure the dogs foot and it determines the sizing.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

katbrat said:


> Here is Lexi with her booties on from Dogbooties.com. They are right across the bridge and so I can pick them up and save on shipping.  She was in a lamb cut last winter and I agree that it takes some effort to get all the fluffy fur in and strapped tight. I really would like to find some kind that comes up a bit higher but haven't found anything yet.


check out the site Designer & Orthopeadic Dog Shoes, Boots, Paw Wax. They have a few different ones and one of them comes up pretty high. I am thinking of trying them.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for the sizing info - I missed it the first time I was there


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Jazz's foot measures right at 2.5 inches, so I ordered size small. When I first tried them on her, I thought they were a bit too small, but the next day I took another look, and they seemed to be fine. 

These don't have a sole at all. They're strictly to protect from snow--all I need is a barrier against ice balls. I bought something at Petsmart last winter that was heavier and more protective, but they were difficult to get on her, they were bulky, and she didn't like them, so I returned them.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Any toy poodles out there have these booties? I'm not sure if I should order the xxxs or xxs for my 2 toys. 

https://www.dogbooties.com/shop/330-denier-cordura®-booties-2/


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

My babies said:


> Any toy poodles out there have these booties? I'm not sure if I should order the xxxs or xxs for my 2 toys.
> 
> https://www.dogbooties.com/shop/330-denier-cordura®-booties-2/


My spoo Jazz, who weighs between 45 and 50 pounds, wears the small size. I've ordered them in size medium for our Lab, who weighs about 85 pounds, but they haven't come in yet. This morning it was so cold and snowy that I put a couple of the small booties on his hind feet. Not perfect, but acceptable until his get here. Maybe this will help give you some idea of what you need.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

JudyD said:


> My spoo Jazz, who weighs between 45 and 50 pounds, wears the small size. I've ordered them in size medium for our Lab, who weighs about 85 pounds, but they haven't come in yet. This morning it was so cold and snowy that I put a couple of the small booties on his hind feet. Not perfect, but acceptable until his get here. Maybe this will help give you some idea of what you need.


My 2 are 6 lbs and 9 lbs. maybe I should get the xxxs then. I tried to use the sizing chart. The xxxs looks a bit small but the xxs looks a bit big. Lol


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

My babies said:


> My 2 are 6 lbs and 9 lbs. maybe I should get the xxxs then. I tried to use the sizing chart. The xxxs looks a bit small but the xxs looks a bit big. Lol


Yeah, I found it hard to get an accurate measurement, too, and as I said above, when I first saw the small size, I thought it looked much too small, but when I tried them on, it was fine. I'd think maybe your little guys would take the smallest, too.


----------

